# Copier des photos



## robotkid (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis un nouveau possesseur d'iPad, et je tâte un peu en découvrant ce qui possible ou pas de faire dessus.
Voilà mon dernier problème:
Généralement, je copie des photos sur internet et les mets dans un fichier dédié quand je surfe pour mon mac.
Est-il possible de faire la même chose sur un iPad (et si oui, pouvoir ensuite le transférer sur mon mac? via dropbox..? autre méthode?).

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, idées et suggestions


----------



## robotkid (5 Août 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Si tu veux copier des photos sur le web avec l'iPad, un appui long sur la photo puis _Enregistrer l'image_. Ensuite, pour le retrouver sur le Mac (ou sur l'iPhone), active le _Flux de photos_. Par contre impossible sur l'iPad d'enregistrer les photos dans un dossier, mais dans un album dans Photos éventuellement.



OK, merci Ibaby 
Au pire, je synchroniserais toutes les photos qui se trouvent ds mon Flux de photos via iTunes en connectant mon iPad à mon mac 
Merci encore!


----------

